# Wow...  just wow!!!



## tirediron (Jun 3, 2016)

Something I do each time I review my prices is check out the local competition to see how I compare.  In this day and age (sadly) Wal-mart is a BIG competitor.  Their in-house "studios" have apparently changed hands or been re-branded recently, with all-new lower pricing.  This has got to be a loss-leader for the chain.  There's no way there can be a nickle of profit...  


> Limited Time Featured Collection$149.99
> 
> 10 Portrait Sheets (your choice)
> 1-10x13 Wall Portrait
> ...



I assume a "portrait sheet" is an 8x10 printed however you want?  Not sure.  If wasn't for the quality we can offer, and the [increasingly smaller number of] people who appreciate it, there'd be NO point in being this racket! 

[/vent]


----------



## acparsons (Jun 3, 2016)

The minimum wage Walmart photographer.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2016)

acparsons said:


> The minimum wage Walmart photographer.


Yep...


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2016)

Over intercom as Dan is stocking produce... "Dan, you got a photoshoot in old doc #3, Dan dock 3"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2016)

Well the Walmart near me did away with the studio and pictures all together So I guess the handful of clients wasnt't not worth keeping it set up and paying someone a whole day of minimum wage of just pushing a button on the computer and changing a background from time to time.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Something I do each time I review my prices is check out the local competition to see how I compare.  In this day and age (sadly) Wal-mart is a BIG competitor.  Their in-house "studios" have apparently changed hands or been re-branded recently, with all-new lower pricing.  This has got to be a loss-leader for the chain.  There's no way there can be a nickle of profit...
> 
> 
> > Limited Time Featured Collection$149.99
> ...


 
I think that you'll find that in most cases the photo center is located at the back of the store. They're counting on not only selling you a portrait session but all sorts of stuff on the way in and out the store. $149.99 portrait and $200 worth of cheap crap.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 4, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> I think that you'll find that in most cases the photo center is located at the back of the store. They're counting on not only selling you a portrait session but all sorts of stuff on the way in and out the store. $149.99 portrait and $200 worth of cheap crap.


sounds like a perfectly valid business model to me! :giggle: kind of like the Free (insert item here) Just pay $1,000 in shipping costs! I order those all the time, are you telling me that its not a good deal after all?


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 4, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you'll find that in most cases the photo center is located at the back of the store. They're counting on not only selling you a portrait session but all sorts of stuff on the way in and out the store. $149.99 portrait and $200 worth of cheap crap.
> ...



Oh those are great deals. I bought my wife that way but the return shipping and restocking fees were outrageous.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 4, 2016)

Global domination and enslavement of the world's population -- it's in their business plan. Don't feed the beast, it'll eat you.

Joe

P.S. Donaldsonville LA was very long ago the state capitol but in the 20th century the seat of Ascension Parish. Today it's a ghost town. When I first visited there many years ago they had a main street that ran a couple blocks and had businesses -- shoe stores, hardware store, grocery store, auto parts store, clothing stores, etc., etc.. Following the older model of some decades ago a Walmart moved to the outskirts of town. The last time I visited the Walmart was abandoned and grass was growing up out of the cracks in the parking lot. Over the course of about a decade the people of the town shut down every single business on main street by shopping at the Walmart. That unfortunately put many of them out of work as they worked for or owned those businesses. Out of work they couldn't shop at the Walmart and so Walmart just shut the store and moved on. They committed Walmart assisted suicide.

Joe


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2016)

Thats sad when a chain puts the small guy  out of work. Happen to my friend who operated a small aquarium pet store fish only Salt and fresh water.Then a Pet chain store opened just up the road and less then a year he closed his doors even though his prices where better he couldn't compete with a have it all store.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 4, 2016)

Not sure about other areas of the country, but here in our area, you won't find any "in house" studios at Walmart, JC Penny, or Sears, even Olin Mills is no more. In fact there are only one or two remaining professional "brick and mortar" studios. Of course there are a gazillion home based operations, some competent, some wannabe.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't shop at Walmart. I read a book on the store and family and ever since ...


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2016)

We've had multiple photo sessions at Walmart, and they seemed o.k. to me.  Now the local store has discontinued the portrait service.  

BTW: The portrait studio was located near the front door, not in the back, and now that space has been transformed into a video game room.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 4, 2016)

cant imagine doing this for a living i shoot photos for myself and a lot of my kids and im pretty content.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 4, 2016)

Over the last couple of years I've noticed two store-front photographers start up business. Neither lasted a full year. It seems that in these days and times you have to have a small niche market and serve it very, very well with a business model that is very lean. Weddings or small animals or some other niche with no brick and mortar store seem to be viable models if you're good.


----------



## fmw (Jun 14, 2016)

It seems to be everywhere.  Even JC Penney.

Glad I never got into consumer photography.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 14, 2016)

The Walmart here used to have a photostudio in the front of the store.  It changed it's name at one point, then disappeared around tax time.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 14, 2016)

I hate to say this, and it is not an indictment of anyone here, but it also reflects the state of photographers these days.  How many posts have we had over the last few years from excited newbie photographers who want to specialize in pets, horses, landscape, wedding, portraits, natural light, etc., etc., etc.  There seems to be fewer and fewer all around photographers that have the skills to handle virtually any assignment.  

That's fine if you are a hobbist or picking up a few side bucks.  A full time photographer has to have the skills to handle any assignment.  Yes they can have their preferences and yes they can even develop enough of a business to shot only those kinds of jobs they want.  To get there, they have to have the skills to do it all.   As the number of well rounded photographers dwindle the you will see more and more of these cheap walk-in types of businesses will flourish.  With the loss of overall skill there is also a loss of quality and expectation on the part of the general public.


----------



## 407370 (Jun 15, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> .......There seems to be fewer and fewer all around photographers that have the skills to handle virtually any assignment........


Thats because we (the public) want a specialist. Even in my little bit of the UK specialists seem to proliferate:

Pet photographer:
Small Pet Photography Brighton, Photographing Small Animals on Location

Horse photographer:
Matthew Seed - The Horse Photographer -private commission horse photography - Limited edition equine photography | private commission horse photography - Limited edition equine photography

Architecture photographer:
Architectural Photographer UK

Landscape photographer:
Charlie Waite | Leading Landscape Photographer and Tutor | Charlie Waite Photography

Sports photographer:
Adrian Dennis | Sports Photographer

Car photographer:
GFWilliams - Automotive Photographer

If I want to spend on a photographer I want one who specialises.

I left out the 100 or so wedding photographers deliberately.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 15, 2016)

I think there is also a trend away from studio sessions, at least from observations of my social network. My friends who are having kids or weddings and are hiring photographers are getting their engagement/kid shoots informally and outside -- even in the winter.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2016)

Here before you can specialize in thoracic surgery, neurology, etc. you must first graduate medical school as a general physician.  Before you can practice corporate law, criminal defense, divorce law you must pass the general bar.  

Speciality comes after basic competence has been achieved.  These days all it takes to be a professional photographer is a camera and a speciality you like.  A wedding, equestrian, car, sports photographer etc. shouldn't have to ask what the best lenses, lights or more importantly settings are best for their "speciality." 

The growing lack of competance has fueled the lack of desire for and even understanding of what is quality in photography.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 15, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> ... or more importantly settings are best for their "speciality."


You just turn the dial in your Scene / Effects to get your "specialized" settings. Viola, done !!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > ... or more importantly settings are best for their "speciality."
> ...


Yes I found it funny.  Sadly I also found that it is becoming true more often.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 15, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


I'm surprised there isn't a "wedding" setting yet.

buy a camera .. turn a dial ... Instant Pro wedding photog


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a "wedding" setting yet.  Buy a camera .. turn a dial ... Instant Pro wedding photog


There is...


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 15, 2016)

tirediron said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised there isn't a "wedding" setting yet.  Buy a camera .. turn a dial ... Instant Pro wedding photog
> ...


Oh man, I bought the wrong camera then.


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2016)

The Walmart here used to have a photo studio in the front of the store. It closed about 4 years ago.
The camera and the lighting were pre-set and not adjustable by the employee. So the employee just pressed a button and then got to try and sell the customer add-on product. Pay was minimum wage + commission, and not commission at that.

That space is now some video and skill games and a couple of vibrating easy chairs you pay to have vibrate.


----------



## sniper x (Jun 27, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Global domination and enslavement of the world's population -- it's in their business plan. Don't feed the beast, it'll eat you.
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Ah yes,  and sadly,  this is a story main streets all over the US tell.  Walacide... Death by Walmart mart.


----------



## sniper x (Jun 27, 2016)

Threads like this,  and being a victim to the same scenario in the professional film and video world,  I no longer have asparations to become a professional still photographer.  I'll still shoot when asked by friends but will not hang my shingle out yet....


----------

